# Damn! Blast! Drat!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Oh darn it, I'm really cross now!







I've been spring-cleaning or should I say winter-cleaning and I've managed to lose or accidentally throw away the little booklet that goes with IBS Audio 100 Program.I know I finshed the program but I was considering doing the program again as it helped my sleep problems really well the first time around.Oh Drat!!! Mike / Eric,Is it possible for me to get another one? How much would it cost? etc.I've lokked everywhere and can't find it!Clair Grrrr!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just e-mailed ya







BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks BQ your an


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for giving me an opportunity to technically challenge myself! LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your good Clair BQ took care of you?Thanks BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just call me the copy and paste Diva!!!!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric and BQ







I'm good to go!Clair


----------

